# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не могу обновить Управление торговлей 11.1.10.199 на 11.2.2.119

## АлексейVW

Программа 1с 8.3.7.1759, конфигурация УТ 11.1.10.199. При попытке обновления на 11.2.2.119 появляется окно "Обнаружены ссылки на объекты, помеченные на удаление", и на этом всё останавливается-кнопки "Далее" нет, только "Отмена". Пробовал при разных настройках объединения конфигураций, при объединении с помощью файла конфигурации вроде бы обновляется (появляется надпись "Объединение конфигураций завершено"), но при обновлении конфигурации базы данных выскакивает ошибка в регистре накопления "Ни один из документов не является регистратором для регистра". Тестирование и исправление не помогает. Может быть, кто-то сталкивался с чем-то подобным? Раньше никогда такого не было.

----------


## micha26

Не решили проблему? Криворукие из 1Цэ толком подсказать ничего не смогли.

----------


## ttyp1

Получилось у кого нибудь?

----------


## UkRA

Та же проблема.
Снимал все галки на которые указывал, потом еще и еще, в итоге обновился, но база стала выдавать ошибку при обновлении и никакие манипуляции с ней не помогли. 
Восстановился из бэкапа.

----------


## TolaNord

Если появилась надпись "Ни один из документов не является регистратором для регистра" - это значит, что кто-то снял конфигурацию с поддержки и скорее всего добавил туда регистр, а документ к нему не прикрепил.
Или из существующих регистров убрал регистраторы (документы).

----------


## UkRA

Конфигурация стандартная, на поддержке с возможностью редактирования.
Установлен модуль обмена с БУС.

----------


## dgch

> Конфигурация стандартная, на поддержке с возможностью редактирования.
> Установлен модуль обмена с БУС.


Такая же точно ситуация, никто ничего не придумал?

----------


## TolaNord

1. Надо открыть базу в режиме конфигуратора
2. Проверить: у всех ли регистров, у которых запись с помощью регистратора,  есть документы регистраторы (вкладка регистраторы)
3. Когда нашелся регистр без регистратора, то надо открыть типовую базу и посмотреть какой регистратор должен быть.

----------


## dgch

Вот ошибки, если кому не сложно, можно на пальцах объяснить что с эти делать. Просто совсем ничего не понимаю в обновлениях )

На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн  еОбработкиРегламентирова  ныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн  еОтчетыРегламентированны  Учет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ОткрытьСписо  СчетовФактурКомитентов есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Подсистема.УчетНД  .Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ПанельОтчето  МониторингИОтчетыРегламе  тированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Подсистема.Отчеты.Соста  в
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ПанельОтчето  РегламентированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект Обработка.ПанельСправочни  овРегламентированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект РегистрСведений.УдалитьНа  тройкаУчетаНДС есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Подсистема.УчетНД  .Состав
Объединение модулей не выполнено, так как среди отмеченных модулей нет модулей с режимом 'Объединить ...'
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн  еОбработкиРегламентирова  ныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн  еОтчетыРегламентированны  Учет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ОткрытьСписо  СчетовФактурКомитентов есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Подсистема.УчетНД  .Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ПанельОтчето  МониторингИОтчетыРегламе  тированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Подсистема.Отчеты.Соста  в
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ПанельОтчето  РегламентированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект Обработка.ПанельСправочни  овРегламентированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект РегистрСведений.УдалитьНа  тройкаУчетаНДС есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Подсистема.УчетНД  .Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн  еОтчетыРегламентированны  Учет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ОткрытьСписо  СчетовФактурКомитентов есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Подсистема.УчетНД  .Состав
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ПанельОтчето  МониторингИОтчетыРегламе  тированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Подсистема.Отчеты.Соста  в
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.ПанельОтчето  РегламентированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект Обработка.ПанельСправочни  овРегламентированныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Состав
На удаляемый объект РегистрСведений.УдалитьНа  тройкаУчетаНДС есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.Регламентирова  ныйУчет.Подсистема.УчетНД  .Состав
На удаляемый объект Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Подсистема.Отчеты есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Справочная информация
На удаляемый объект Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Подсистема.Отчеты есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Подсистема.ОтчетыИМонитор  нг.Справочная информация

----------


## avm3110

> Вот ошибки, если кому не сложно, можно на пальцах объяснить что с эти делать.


Ну как вариант "допиливать напильником по месту" (с)





> На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн? ?еОбработкиРегламентирова? ?ныйУчет есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> Подсистема.Регламентирова? ?ныйУчет.Состав


Тебе мешает ссылка на объект  ОбщаяКоманда.Дополнительн? ?еОбработкиРегламентирова? ?ныйУчет и значит эту ссылку нужно очистить. Где?
Указано ниже - Подсистема.Регламентирова? ?ныйУчет.Состав
Т.е. открываешь подсистему Регламентированный учет и снимаешь галочку (убираешь из состава) у данной общей команде

Ну и так повторяешь пока "список не закончится"

Удачи

----------


## UkRA

Удалось решить проблему?
Снимал галочки три раза, прошло удачно.
При запуске УТ выдает:

----------


## UkRA

фото не приклеелось

----------


## UkRA

Тип не определен (СправочникОбъект.ЕденицыИ  змерения)

----------


## UkRA

Все получилось.
Сначала накатал обновление не обновляя базу, а сверху тут же модуль версии 6.0.3.3.

----------


## micha26

Поподробнее если можно? Это как? Не применял обновления?

----------


## UkRA

В конфигураторе установил обновление - все как обычно с разными предупреждениями и подтверждениями.
Далее, нужно запустить конфигурацию с обновлением базы - вот этого не делал, а сразу накатал новый модуль.
Только после этого запустил конфигурацию.

----------


## micha26

Так ведь если есть ошибки "Выполнить" в окне сравнения-объединения не получится.

----------


## micha26

А ну похоже я понял - попробую, отпишусь.

----------


## micha26

Что-то не катит, поснимал галки там где ругань была, объединил, не запуская обновления БД сверху вешаю следующую обнову - фиг, те же ошибки.

----------


## avm3110

> не запуская обновления БД сверху вешаю следующую обнову - фиг, те же ошибки.


Хм-м-м... А в чем цимус "кушать недопеченные пирожки"?

Если есть траблы, то накатили обновление, запустили в режиме 1С предприятия, убедились что все ОК - только тогда накатываете следующее обновление.

----------


## micha26

Да как сказать, типовая с возможностью изменения - ут 11.1.10.199 никак не обновляется на 11.2. Все тырнеты перерыл. И не только я один такой судя по всему.

----------


## UkRA

> Хм-м-м... А в чем цимус "кушать недопеченные пирожки"?
> 
> Если есть траблы, то накатили обновление, запустили в режиме 1С предприятия, убедились что все ОК - только тогда накатываете следующее обновление.


Вы тему с начала читали?

----------


## UkRA

> Что-то не катит, поснимал галки там где ругань была, объединил, не запуская обновления БД сверху вешаю следующую обнову - фиг, те же ошибки.


Модуля обмена с БУС установлен?

----------


## micha26

Да мое сообщение там второе, или третье.

----------


## micha26

> Модуля обмена с БУС установлен?


Нет - страшно сказать даже не знаю что это за зверь.

----------


## UkRA

> Нет - страшно сказать даже не знаю что это за зверь.


Модуль обмен с сайтом 1С-Битрикс установлен? или не знаете?
Я так понял, что такая ситуация возникает только у кого установлен модуль, из-за того, что убрали какой то справочник ...

----------


## micha26

> Модуль обмен с сайтом 1С-Битрикс установлен? или не знаете?
> Я так понял, что такая ситуация возникает только у кого установлен модуль, из-за того, что убрали какой то справочник ...


А это - увы нет, не только у них. На инфостарте похожая тема была, но решения не нашлось.

----------


## micha26

> Модуль обмен с сайтом 1С-Битрикс установлен? или не знаете?
> Я так понял, что такая ситуация возникает только у кого установлен модуль, из-за того, что убрали какой то справочник ...


Обмен с сайтом есть конечно - но непосредственно с Битриксом нет.

----------


## UkRA

> А это - увы нет, не только у них. На инфостарте похожая тема была, но решения не нашлось.


можете ссыль дать, плз

----------


## micha26

> можете ссыль дать, плз


Поищу конечно, но там ответов не нашлось.

----------


## UkRA

> Поищу конечно, но там ответов не нашлось.


_это?_

----------


## micha26

> _это?_


Нет, вот тут - http://forum.infostart.ru/forum33/topic139735/

----------

